# ما هي أجمل المراحل التي مررتم بها..؟؟



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

تمر الساعات والأيام والزمن يمشي دون توقف .. 
 
 
 و يبقى الأمس وتبقى ذكرياته هي التي تجعلنا نشعر ربما
 بالسعادة تارةً وبالحزن تارةً أخرى .. ولكن جمال الماضي 
 
 يظل البعض منه راسخ في نفوسنا لا تمحوه الذاكرة.. 
 إنها الذكريات المميزة التي مررنا بها في حياتنا وقد تكون هذه 
 
 الذكريات .. 
 
 
 
 
 ما هي أجمل المراحل التي مررتم بها..؟؟ 
 وما هي الأسباب التي جعلت من هذه المرحــلة جميلة؟ ؟؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*الطفففففففففففولة طبعا وفترة اعدادي دي كانت تحححححححفة بجد*
*احلي ذكريات *​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

جميل يا روكا

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ما هي أجمل المراحل التي مررتم بها..؟؟
> *مرحله الطفوله بجد مش هتتعوض
> كفايه اللي كنت بعمله وانا صغير
> وكنت بضحك بجد من غير هموم​*
> وما هي الأسباب التي جعلت من هذه المرحــلة جميلة؟ ؟؟​




*اسباب كتيره قوي
كنت شقي وياما طلعت عينيهم في البيت
وكنت بضحك ع طول 
مكنتش شايل من الدنيا اي هم​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

ليت الطفوله تعود يوما هههههههه​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

*كل مرحلة البني ادم يدخلها , يفكر انها اجمل مرحلة في حياته
وشوية وتنتهي نهاية صعبة او تتعلق بشكل مٌتعب اوي
وتكون الذكريات فيها مصدر ألم وحزن كبير

مش فاكر مرحلة جميلة
كلو بينتهي بسواد*


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2011)

لا توجد مرحله معينه للأنسان 
يستطيع أن يقول أنها مميزه
فى حياتها
فكل مرحله لها ما بها من حزن ومن فرح
شكرا جدا للموضوع وفكرته الجميله


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *كل مرحلة البني ادم يدخلها , يفكر انها اجمل مرحلة في حياته*
> *وشوية وتنتهي نهاية صعبة او تتعلق بشكل مٌتعب اوي*
> *وتكون الذكريات فيها مصدر ألم وحزن كبير*
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك نورت


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> لا توجد مرحله معينه للأنسان
> يستطيع أن يقول أنها مميزه
> فى حياتها
> فكل مرحله لها ما بها من حزن ومن فرح
> شكرا جدا للموضوع وفكرته الجميله


 

شكرا للمرور المميز

نورتني


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2011)

الخطوبة يا رز


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 مارس 2011)

اجمل المراحل فى حياتى هى لحظة ايمانى بيسوع المسيح


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> الخطوبة يا رز


 

ربنا يسعدك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اجمل المراحل فى حياتى هى لحظة ايمانى بيسوع المسيح


 

جميل جدا

ميرسي ليك


----------



## اكيلا__________ (6 مارس 2011)

صح مرحلة الطفولة هي الأجمل في حياة الانسان


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2011)

مش عارفه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2011)

*الطفولة ببرائتها :blush2:*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

مينا! قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> *ام بي سي لايف[/URL] ،قناة مودرن سبورت[/URL] ،قناة مودرن كورة[/URL]، قناة الحياة[/URL] ، قناة lbc اللبنانيه[/URL] ، قناة ابوظبي الرياضية[/URL] ،قناة mbc1[/URL] ، قناة روتانا سينما[/URL] ، قناة الجزيرة الرياضية+2[/URL]،قناة 25يناير[/URL]، قناة نيل سبورت الرياضية[/URL]،مسلسل سيلا[/URL]،جيميع حلقات مسلسل سيلا[/URL] ،ندي العمر[/URL] ،جميع حلقات مسلسل ندي العمر[/URL]،مسلسل الارض الطيبة[/URL] ،مسلسل الزهرة البيضاء[/URL]،mbclive[/URL] ،صور الفنانين[/URL]،[COLOR=White[/COLOR]] افلام اجنبي للكبار فقط**[/URL] ، استار اكاديمي 8[/URL]،قناة نغم ستار اكاديمي 8 [/URL]،[COLOR=White[/URL]] اغاني*http://[URL]http://mbclive.blogspot.com/search/label/اغانيhttp://[URL]http://mbclive.blogspot.com/search/label/اغانيhttp://[URL]http://mbclive.blogspot.com/search/label/اغانيhttp://[URL]http://mbclive.blogspot.com/search/label/اغاني* ،فيديو[/URL] ، مصارعة[/URL]،*[/COLOR]قناة التحرير[/URL]




ميرسي يا مينا


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> مش عارفه




نورتي يا ميرنا


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *الطفولة ببرائتها :blush2:*​



ميرسي ليكي يا مرمر


----------



## MAAZIKA (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور

​






مسلسلات مزيكا،المقطم يوتيوب،مسلسلات تركيه،رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد، الارض الطيبه ج4،لوعه قلب ،بو كريم ، فيلم شار ع الهرم ،فيلم تك تك بوم،سيلا ج 2،وادى الذئاب ج 5،نقوش متنوعه،ندى العمر ،سيلا،ايزل،الزهره البيضاء ،الحب والعقاب،الامال التى نحياها ،الارض الطيبه ج 3،احلام بريئه ،ما ذنبى انا ،


----------



## أنجيلا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*مفيش يا روزي *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *الطفولة ببرائتها :blush2:*​


*طفولة وعديناها انما برائتها ماعتقدتش:a63:*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

MAAZIKA قال:


> مشكور .............................................مشكور
> مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
> مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
> مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
> ...




شكرا ليك علي مرورك


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مفيش يا روزي *




نورتي يا انجيلا


----------



## Bent avakerolos (21 فبراير 2012)

مرحلة الطفولة لغايت اعدادى اة يعنى مكنتش خالية من شوية مشاكل بس تعتبر اجمل مراحل حياتى


----------



## magedrn (21 فبراير 2012)

اجمل مراحلة فى العمر الطفوووووووووووووووولة عدت ومش هترجع 
لانها فترة الواحد ماكنش يعرف فيها غير عالمه هو من لعب ومرح 
والعابه اللى يعرفها وماكنش يعرف حاجة اسمها مشاكل


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

أجمل مرحله ف حياتى

هى اللى بمر بيها دلوقت

اخيرا بقي ليا كنيسه و مرشد
وايمانى بالرب يسوع ومعرفتى بيه بتكبر

مفيش احلى من كده
:dance:


​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

Bent avakerolos قال:


> مرحلة الطفولة لغايت اعدادى اة يعنى مكنتش خالية من شوية مشاكل بس تعتبر اجمل مراحل حياتى



ميرسي ليكي

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> اجمل مراحلة فى العمر الطفوووووووووووووووولة عدت ومش هترجع
> لانها فترة الواحد ماكنش يعرف فيها غير عالمه هو من لعب ومرح
> والعابه اللى يعرفها وماكنش يعرف حاجة اسمها مشاكل




تمام يا ميدو

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> أجمل مرحله ف حياتى
> 
> هى اللى بمر بيها دلوقت
> 
> ...




ربنا يكون معاكي ويرشدك دايما

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2012)

دلوقتى احلى مرحلة بجد


----------



## sosofofo (22 فبراير 2012)

انا عندي مرحلتين في حياتي
المرحلة الاولي من ميلادي لغاية 18/8/2006 وبعدها حصلت حادثة راح فيها اخواتي واحد عنده 25 والثاني 11  وطبعا المرحلة دي هي كل عمري واحلى ايام حياتي
اما المرحلة التانية وهي جوزي 
انا لما بكون عايزه اقول له دي احلى ايام حياتي بسكت لان مع اخواتي كانت احلى ايام حياتي برده​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> دلوقتى احلى مرحلة بجد




ربنا يفرحك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

sosofofo قال:


> انا عندي مرحلتين في حياتي
> المرحلة الاولي من ميلادي لغاية 18/8/2006 وبعدها حصلت حادثة راح فيها اخواتي واحد عنده 25 والثاني 11  وطبعا المرحلة دي هي كل عمري واحلى ايام حياتي
> اما المرحلة التانية وهي جوزي
> انا لما بكون عايزه اقول له دي احلى ايام حياتي بسكت لان مع اخواتي كانت احلى ايام حياتي برده​



ربنا يكون معاكي ويصبرك 

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## grges monir (22 فبراير 2012)

هى مرحلة مش تتكررر تانى طبعا
 الكلية
كانت اياااااااااااام  بقى روزى
اللةيرحمها  هههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

الطفولة كنت طفل مدلل ههههههه
اعدادى عرفت يعنى ايه قداس كل جزء فيه
ثانوى وجامعة قربت من ربنا قوى قوى قوى


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هى مرحلة مش تتكررر تانى طبعا
> الكلية
> كانت اياااااااااااام  بقى روزى
> اللةيرحمها  هههههههه




ههههههههههه ميرسي ليك يا جرجس بس هي مش ماتت هي وقتها انتهي بس مش اكتر


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> الطفولة كنت طفل مدلل ههههههه
> اعدادى عرفت يعنى ايه قداس كل جزء فيه
> ثانوى وجامعة قربت من ربنا قوى قوى قوى



تمام يا ابو تربو ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

احلى مرحلة فى حياتى هى مرحلة الطفولة كانت ايام جميلة كلها براءة ​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يوليو 2012)

معاكي حق يا قمر هي بتكون ايام وذكريات حلوه وكلها شقاوه


----------

